# Vanilla or Brule?



## kelly2509t (Jan 22, 2010)

If you could only own one of these which one would it be?

I can't decide help me


----------



## Purple (Jan 22, 2010)

I loooove Brule, it's my HG eyeshadow, highlighter, my everyday shadow.
I'm NC30 for reference.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Jan 22, 2010)

I use Vanilla, but I'm considering getting Brule. If you swatch them side by side Vanilla looks really white, Brule is a more creamy shade.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jan 22, 2010)

Brule. I didnt like vanilla


----------



## Lyssah (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm n15 and vanilla is too white for me. I recommend Brule.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jan 22, 2010)

I use Brule all over the lid and vanilla as a brow highlight.  Vanilla can look a little bit chalky on the lid.


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 23, 2010)

Brule all the way!  Lid colour and highlight.
Vanilla is too white on me sometimes.

NC35 by the way.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jan 23, 2010)

brule all the way!  i have vanilla and i barely touch it - goes on chalky and too white for me sometimes, too.  brule goes with almost every es i have imo.  i usually do an all over wash of brule and then apply my other es for easy blending.


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Sounds like Brule it is


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd say either Brule or even better get Blanc Type. Pretty much same colour as Brule but better texture


----------



## Susanne (Jan 23, 2010)

I LOVE Vanilla. It is my MOST used e/s from MAC ever. It is the perfect highlight colour all year long:

I am NW 20 in winter, NC 25 in spring and fall and NC 30 in summer.

Get Vanilla!!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 23, 2010)

Depends on what you're looking for. I don't have vanilla but it looks whiter to me.

I have brule but I'm not very fond of it. It dissapears COMPLETELY on my nc 25 skin. You can't see it at all.


----------



## blondie711 (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree with Katjamo, Brule just disappears on me. I'm nw20-25. I want it to work, it just doesn't. I like Blanc type or Vanilla.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondie711* 

 
_I agree with Katjamo, Brule just disappears on me. I'm nw20-25. I want it to work, it just doesn't. I like Blanc type or Vanilla._

 
I love Blanc Type to. It's one of my favorites. I love Matte2.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I LOVE Vanilla. It is my MOST used e/s from MAC ever. It is the perfect highlight colour all year long:

I am NW 20 in winter, NC 25 in spring and fall and NC 30 in summer.

Get Vanilla!!_

 
Agreed! I LOVE Vanilla. I hardly ever touch Brule. I'm an NC 15/20 for reference.


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_Depends on what you're looking for. I don't have vanilla but it looks whiter to me.

I have brule but I'm not very fond of it. It dissapears COMPLETELY on my nc 25 skin. You can't see it at all._

 
I'm wanting to use it for a brow bone highlight and for my tear duct area. Thanks for the rec though everyone


----------



## January (Jan 23, 2010)

LOVE Vanilla... I'm an NW15/20 and I just seen a tiny little pan in my Vanilla the other day. Love it


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_I'm wanting to use it for a brow bone highlight and for my tear duct area. Thanks for the rec though everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Seriously if you're NC25 like me, you will not get any highlighting from Brulé at all. It's basically just skincolour.


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not sure what I am in terms of MAC NC/NW (never been colour matched, must do that one day!) But I'm pretty pale as you can see from my avatar. The foundation shade I use is ivory so pretty pale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been looking at Blanc Type and liking the look of that too


----------



## January (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm pale too, and I love Blanc Typed, I think it's a must have


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jan 24, 2010)

I like brule better than vanilla


----------



## fashonjunkee (Jan 24, 2010)

I have pink undertones (NW20) and find ORB works really well as a highlighter


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 24, 2010)

i'd go with brule =]


----------



## SweetCheeks (Jan 24, 2010)

I prefer Brule, I use that or Shroom.


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 24, 2010)

=] id go with both actually


----------



## mariserinb (Mar 6, 2010)

i use brule as an all-over color before i put any other colors on because it is about the same color as my skin. so once i have covered my lid with it (after applying udpp), it makes it easier to blend colors.

i also use brule if i want to even out the shape of one eye vs another or if i want to enhance the "fade out" effect of my shadow. i just lightly brush brule over the edge of the shadow and it looks airbrushed.


----------



## LC (Mar 6, 2010)

blanc type, hands down


----------



## BellaGemma (Mar 6, 2010)

Here are some highlight swatches...(left to right) MAC ricepaper, MAC Shroom, MAC brule, NYX champagne. I'm nc37 so I know that's a lot darker than you but you can see the undertones of each color pretty well on my skin. hope that helps =)


----------



## BandAid209 (Apr 1, 2010)

I prefer brule.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 2, 2010)

I've both but if I have to choose, I'll go with Brule.


----------



## archiesjess (Apr 12, 2010)

I <3 Brule, Shroom and Ricepaper!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 13, 2010)

Vanilla and Nylon!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 13, 2010)

is Brule and Blanc type similar?


----------



## iShadow (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm too fair to use Brule as a highlight, but I looooooooove to use it to buff out the edges of darker looks. 9 times out of 10, Vanilla is my highlight though. :s


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 17, 2010)

Brule is my HG brow highlight.  It just makes my eye look clean and it blends out any harsh lines from my contour shades.  I really think it's worth the investment


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 17, 2010)

a little off topic, but didn't think it really needed a new post..

if you have Blanc Type - Do you really need Brule?


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with Susanne.  If you're pale and want a highlighter, go with Vanilla.  Brule is one I go with on my lid if I'm doing a really natural look and then Vanilla as a highlight with whatever color I use in the crease.  Vanilla is one of the shadows I use most.  I'm pale too, with dark hair and eyes, like you.


----------

